# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Łzawienie i pieczenie oczu jako reakcja na stres

## RadziuKrak

Witam. Posiadam jakąś moim zdaniem nietypową dolegliwość, która w 90% przypadkach objawia się właśnie gdy czuje sie narażony na stres. Zaczynają mnie wtedy szczypać oczy i łzawić, nawet w momentach lekkiego stresu. Nie dzieje się to zawsze ale często. Jak sobie przypominam mam to od dziecka i różne były tego nasilenia w okresie mojego życia.

Mój wzrok jest bardzo dobry, mam 27 lat, jestem mężczyzną. W tamtym roku byłem na badaniu wzroku (chciałem okulary do telewizora/komputera) ale mi odradzono, bo mam bardzo dobry wzrok, żadnych wad. Jedynie powiedziano mi, że po 40 roku życia będzie mi się pogarszał wzrok i powinienem brać jakieś krople czy coś.

Ogólnie zdaję sobie sprawę, że mój problem leży w psychice i jakoś udało mi się wypracować pewne mechanizmy obronne przed tym ale za niedługo będę narażony na silny stres związany ze ślubem i weselem. Wiadomo, wszystkie oczy zwrócone na młodych więc trzeba jakoś zachować twarz

Nie oczekuję żadnych cudów ale jedynie pomocy ludzi którzy być może znają jakiś preparat, krople, leki itp., ktore będą w stanie wzmocnić oczy aby broniły się przed reakcją stresową lub "wyłączyły" na jakiś czas dolegliwości.

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. 
Pozdrawiam forumowiczów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Pana,

nie jest Pan wyjątkiem.
Dokładnie, Pana objawy są ściśle powiązane ze stresem, nie ma żadnych wątpliwości.
Mogę Panu skutecznie pomóc. 
Podaję maila do kontaktu
lena@tcmlena.pl

----------


## Paff

A może Pan Gość podzieliłby się poradą publicznie, dla wszystkich użytkowników? U mnie jest podobny problem, tylko występuje znacznie rzadziej (jak się naprawdę bardzo stresuję)

----------


## RadziuKrak

Witam. Dziękuje za odpowiedź ale chińska medycyna mnie nie interesuje.

Jednakże cały czas czekam i proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po raz pierwszy zdarzyło się ponad 20 lat temu w wieku 14-15 lat. Teraz rzadko ale w stresie nie mogę patrzeć i bardzo szczypie. Bez łzawienia. Co to jest do ch....ry?

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Bardzo ciężko powiedzieć czy to łzawienie o którym piszesz to reakcja na stres czy też raczej na uczulenie i stąd często pojawia się właśnie taki problem. Medycyna chińska na pewno nie pomoże i jedyne co warto zrobić to niezbędne badania oczu u lekarza specjalisty.

----------

